

Catch-up radio is easy to share - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/catchup-radio-is-easy-to-share-20120822-24l57.html

======
bootload
_"... This makes it easy for bloggers to link to live performances, or friends
to share a song through social media or an email,'' he says. ''The share
button in the player generates the URL for the moment they click the button,
or people can contruct their own date-time value.'' So, if you're reading this
and missed what happened after 6.30am on the Breakfasters show yesterday -
hosted by the presenters Fee B-Squared, Jess McGuire and Ben Birchall - you
can compose a URL based on the date convention of YYYYMMDD combined with six
digits from a 24-hour clock made up of hours, minutes and seconds, such
as<http://ondemand.rrr.org.au/grid/20120822063038>, by moving a cursor to a
point in the show and clicking ''share'' ..."_

Such a simple idea but it allows you to share RT radio across the web via a
link.

